# Nissan Skyline/ For Sale!!



## XKS (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey, 
how now some Nissan Skyline V Spec II Nür or M Spec Nür for sale?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Think £200,000+ at least now for a good one!


----------



## XKS (Jan 23, 2020)

200k I think yes!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

if you can find one


----------



## XKS (Jan 23, 2020)

Yes, sure!


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

Will sell my V-spec MP for the correct offer.


----------



## XKS (Jan 23, 2020)

Yvo said:


> Will sell my V-spec MP for the correct offer.


Hey Great have you pictures of them?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

HJA have two M-Spec in stock





__





Stock







www.harlow-jap-autos.co.uk


----------



## XKS (Jan 23, 2020)

💪nice! Not the right for me! But thanks I hold you for the future time!💪


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## XKS (Jan 23, 2020)

Nice car!


----------



## XKS (Jan 23, 2020)

XKS said:


> Nice car!


Original colour? What for is it?


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

mp2, but resprayed befor i owned the car. I own the car now for around 13 years.


----------



## XKS (Jan 23, 2020)

Oh what’s original color? It’s m spec nür?


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

Original color is MP, and it’s a V-spec


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

if interessed can give more info about specs


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Price?


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

How much does a car like this worth?


----------



## XKS (Jan 23, 2020)

I like them!


----------

